# Timely Filing definition Texas



## gr8gal61 (Aug 28, 2013)

Can someone explain the definition of how days are calculated for timely filing? I have the contract with a particular insurance company and it clearly states "provider must submit claim within 95 days of the date of service" - When calculating the number of days.....is it standard to count Monday through Friday or are weekends counted also??? 

Thank you


----------



## airart (Sep 2, 2013)

*Timely Filing Calculation*

Day calculation for insurance are calendar days and business days.  Calendar days are Sunday through Saturday.  Business days are Monday through Friday.  When calculating timely filing, unless specified "business days" in the contract, they are talking about calendar days.

Hope this helps!


----------

